# My other hobby.



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Been mixing and producing for a few years now.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe share a bit more?


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Haha didnt want to bang on about it to much on a detailing forum. Didnt want to feel like a *** when you where all like 'boring' lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is just the kind of thread where I feel I've just entered some weird parallel universe.


----------

